# Have you ever...



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Has any officer ever pull over a vehicle and had the driver tell you that they had to go the bathroom soo bad and that they would shit their pants or pee their pants if they couldn't go soon?


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

yes, and the kid actually DID piss in his pants!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

BlackOps said:


> yes, and the kid actually DID piss in his pants!


And I'm sure he did get a ticket too.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Didn't his mother ever tell him to try before he left the house.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

That was her excuse for operating in the BDL. My response was, why didn't you stop at the exit 3 miles back with 7 restaurants, 2 gas stations and 5 Malls?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a security guard (In uniform, complete with his square badge on) doing 100 on 495 say that to me. I gave him a nice citation and informed him that his square badge doesn't entitle him to break the law.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

ooops, didnt log in on that last reply


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

in 'Tommy Boy' with Chris Farley, they're getting pulled over so they jump out and pretend like they're getting attacked by bees..... has that ever happened to you guys? that would be rich. Hell.... i've cought myself speeding when i have to piss.... but it's to the next exit - not home.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

I actually had a female under arrest for outstanding warrants, and while I was waiting for the transport wagon to come she got her period and...well....made a mess in the cruiser. DOH!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

About 25 years ago I stopped a gal who had blown through a four way stop...50 mph in a 30 zone. I stopped her and she said she had just gotten her period(!) and was going home to get a man-hole-cover. The ticket for speed and stop sign was issued, along with "...cold water will get that stain out of the seat...".

Now, tell me, what kind of a syphilitic pig drives around without a couple of rags in her purse (or glove box)?...and no, she wasn't 12...she was 21 and should have had experience with "the monthlies".

She appealed the ticket and told the whole story in open court...to gales of derisive laughter. The judge asked me if I had a problem with a NR...I replied that I didn't since she had debased herself in public. NR, but funny none the less (the judge asked her why she didn't have 'emergency rags' in the vehicle or about her person: she had no answer. hopefully, for the human race, she has not been able to conceive...genius).


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Blueflu1 said:


> ooops, didnt log in on that last reply


Square badge? You from NY/NJ?


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

I had an OUI who tried to get back in his car because he wanted to go home and take a shit. While he was resisting arrest he shit himself. That was a pleasant smell while I was handcuffing him! :fire:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Years ago when I was dispatching on the 11-7, one of the guys picked up an OUI. I vaguely remember that after he was done processing his arrest, the drunk's ride shows up. The processing room is accessed via the garage underneath the station. Outside the garage is usually where the officers parked their cars. The newly released then proceeded to walk over to the arresting officers personal car, not knowing it was his car, and started urinating... 

C'mon back inside!! Arrested again...


----------

